# East Cape



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

Im looking for an East Cape Skiff (preferably <2018) I cannot post on the for sale forum because I don't have 20 posts so thought I would try Here.
Thanks


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Good luck man ECs are great skiffs


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

What are you looking for? I've got a friend who is selling his Fury. It's a 2016 but in good shape


----------



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> What are you looking for? I've got a friend who is selling his Fury. It's a 2016 but in good shape


Im looking for a fury and around that year as well.
give him my number please 832.993.607 six. Where is he located?


----------



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

Erik schmitt said:


> Im looking for a fury and around that year as well.
> give him my number please 832.993.607 six. Where is he located?


Do you know where he has it listed?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Erik schmitt said:


> Do you know where he has it listed?


He’s decided to keep it.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Jack w/Shallow Water Expeditions has his 2014 Vantage listed for $25k. His IG is jackattack711


----------

